# Where can I get 38x28 Mens Jeans?



## *Melody* (Dec 31, 2008)

Does anyone know an online website carrying mens jeans in 38x28? My boyfriend sags, which annoys me to death, and I want to get him jeans that actually FIT. I can't find any in stores, and am having trouble finding nice ones online.


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 31, 2008)

Gap?


----------



## Karren (Dec 31, 2008)

38 x 28 is an odd size... Being a guy who used to wear 38's before I lost 50 pounds.. I used to wear 38 x 30's...

I checked seaers.com and they have levis 560 comfort fit jeans in 38 x 29... http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_1...7s&amp;sName=Jeans

There are a lot with 29" inseam but none with 28...


----------



## *Melody* (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, 38x28 is an odd size. But, maybe the 29's will work. Thanks so much!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmm...looking online, the shortest inseam I can find is a 30.

Ebay has a few jeans that are 38x28 if you're interested in going that route.

Honestly, though...I would just recommend getting a pair of jeans in a size38 and getting them hemmed. My brother is a size 38x32 and Buckle had some jeans in the right size, but the inseam was 34, and the girl working there said that they do alterations in-store. Nordstroms does alterations as well, so you could try that.






Sorry I'm not more help! I'll keep looking and let you know if I find anything.


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 31, 2008)

Also, the most important is finding a right waist size, anything after that is a $5 hem job at the local dry cleaner!


----------



## Karren (Dec 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by **Melody** /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, 38x28 is an odd size. But, maybe the 29's will work. Thanks so much! Your welcome!! I thought I had a small inseam at 30... my wife who is shorter has a 32" inseam! lol


----------



## flychick767 (Jan 5, 2009)

I agree with Brewgrl. Find a pair you like and then have them hemmed if necessary.


----------



## ticki (Jan 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Also, the most important is finding a right waist size, anything after that is a $5 hem job at the local dry cleaner! that's what i do! most fashion jeans nowadays only come in one length... too long for me! so i take them to a tailor and get them hemmed. easy as pie and no killing yourself trying to find the right length.
one thing of note is that if there's special distressing around the knees, it may look funny as the detailing will be around your calves instead of at the knees where they're supposed to be. i tend to stay away from those.


----------



## colormeup (Jan 13, 2009)

He could just buy womens jeans. There are plenty of short overweight women out there, so I couldn't imagine them too difficult to find.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 13, 2009)

idk if you have one in your area, but stores like nemos (which are army surplus stores) should have what you need they sell all kinds of mens clothes including jeans with up to a 50 inch waist size!


----------



## jwicc (Feb 2, 2009)

I have the exact opposite issue, or, rather, The Boyfriend does. Anyone know where we can get 29x34's?

He's over six feet tall and maximum 140 lbs... my mom is always concerned he'll catch the flu and get even thinner. ;(


----------

